# I went to sea in Shell Tankers in 1953



## Derek Rutherford King (Jan 20, 2013)

I've spent my life in the industry: at King Teddy's in Goucester Road/the East End in early1953; at sea and then as a shipping consultant with a small firm, based in Nassau and in Singapore. Does anyone reading this know me? My name on here is my real name.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Derek,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey - we guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience!
You will certainly spark many happy memories when you have a chance to explore our threads and, who knows, you may even re-establish contact with old shipmates.
Good luck! (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Derek *and a warm welcome to *SN. *Bon voyage.


----------

